# Something you don't see every day......



## Barnrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Something you don't see every day......
I was at Eldon Russel Park in Geauga County on Saturday and was going to launch in the river. I pulled up to the boat launch and thought "man, something just don't look right here...."


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow someone had a bad day 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I've found it easier to take the kayaks out of the car before launching them but that's just me.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Barnrat, was everybody ok? How'd it happen?


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm wondering the same thing as Net. I don't see a road anywhere near the car. Hope everyone was ok.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm guessing that someone gunned their engine instead of hitting the brakes, and the car floated to the other side. I'll bet the kayaks helped keep the car afloat! If it happened to me, I'd be too embarassed to come back for the car.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

the launch is where the boat is sitting. and the road into the park is from the side where the picture was taken. that car has to be at least 30-40 yards across the river from the launch. i know the river is low but you cannot drive that far across.


----------



## Ntflyer (Aug 6, 2008)

The car floated one way and the boat floated another


----------



## Barnrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Nobody hurt, except maybe their pride. Seems that someone forgot to set the parking brake (standard transmission). Car rolled down the parking lot, down the ramp and floated across the river. I didn't stick around for the extraction as the Park Rangers call in the Staties (not a big fan....)


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

I wanted to make a smart a$$ remark, but that could happen to anybody....what a bummer...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

barf said:


> I wanted to make a smart a$$ remark, but that could happen to anybody....what a bummer...


OK, if you won't I will.

True, it could happen to anybody, but, have you ever noticed that it usually happens a lot more often to the dummies?

It wasn't quite as obvious as this pic that my cousin sent me.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I made a smart ass comment and I would fully expect the same if I did it myself. I would even post the pic if I did it. If you can't laugh at yourself then you can't laugh at anyone else either. All in jest and I do hope no one got hurt.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

You know the old sayin', " A bad day of fishing is better than a good day at work", well, I think I would rather have been at work!! I did save that pic. to my screen saver!!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> OK, if you won't I will.
> 
> True, it could happen to anybody, but, have you ever noticed that it usually happens a lot more often to the dummies?
> 
> It wasn't quite as obvious as this pic that my cousin sent me.


They should have thought of backing it in


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Thats a goofy spot to park in.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

That's terrible!! I wouldn't have been able to go on the river after that either! TOO BAD!! I bet those folks will be MORE careful next time?? Hey Barnrat,,what kind/make boat is that you have in the pic,there??? looks pretty old,& very cool!! I LIKE IT!! Can't say I've ever seen one like that before....... ---->>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Barnrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey Sonar, Thanks for the compliment! It is a 1950 Reynolds aluminum boat with a 1956 7.5hp Elgin motor. The boat was made by the Reynolds Aluminum Company, it is pressed from one piece of aluminum ! Very cool constuction and very strong.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

THAT'S SWEET!! I LIKE A BOAT THAT'S BUILT TO LAST!! & You have kept it well,,too!! "THEY DON'T MAKE 'EM LIKE THAT ANYMORE"!! Don't know of another one do ya'?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Barnrat said:


> Hey Sonar, Thanks for the compliment! It is a 1950 Reynolds aluminum boat with a 1956 7.5hp Elgin motor. The boat was made by the Reynolds Aluminum Company, it is pressed from one piece of aluminum !
> Very cool constuction and very strong.


Wow! An aluminum boat with no rivets! How cool is that? No wonder it's so strong and has lasted so long. Well, that and you and other owner taking good care of it. Love seeing something that lasts. 

Reminds me of something I read in a John Gierach book; "I don't hate new stuff. In fact, I like new stuff. It's just that I like it better after it becomes old and well used."


----------



## Barnrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Sonar & Bowman. I saw another one just like it last weekend at Mosquito. The Antique Outboard Motor club was having a show out there and one of the members had one. He was as suprised to see mine as I was to see his. Super nice bunch of guys.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow! Barnrat,,, The odds of there being another one in Ohio,& you running into it??? That's very slim! I'll bet that won't happen again,,,for long while...... Continue takin' care of her,,I did a 'lil research,,& they are around,,,BUT,,far & few between.... Did you catch any fish while at the lake?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Barnrat (Jun 4, 2012)

As it turned out I didn't even get into the water. I got there late (3ish)and there was a walleye tournament going on. They were all pulling out of the water and I wanted in. There was a good 45 min wait at the ramp. I decided to pack it in and thats how I ended up at the river where the car was floating.......


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I_WALL_I said:


> You know the old sayin', " A bad day of fishing is better than a good day at work", well, I think I would rather have been at work!!



Amen..... LOL


----------

